# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  ПК пищит и нет сигнала на моинтор!

## komicar

Имеются 2 компа! Один перестал включаться рядом стоял такой же, я путем замены комплектующих с одного компа на другой пытался понять что сгорело. *В итоге оба не работают.* 

Помогите, расскажите как можно проверить каждую часть компьютера и выяснить что с ним случилось! Есть тестер с любых контактов могу снять напряжение, но незнаю куда и как лезть. 

При том что когда включаю оба компьютера идет писк: 

В общем с виду вроде не горел, конденсаторы тоже не вздутые, разъемы все правильно контакты на ОЗУ и Видео чистил. При включении пищит протяжно, и так больше 20 раз. до конца слушать терпения не хватило. 

состав ПК:
1. Материнская плата ECS C51GM-M (V1.0)
2. Видео Sapphire Radeon X1300 PCI-E 128 Mb
3. Проц хз какой, название под налетом пасты, если важно могу почистить посмотреть
4. Оперативка 512 DDR2
5. И винт sata на 120 гБ

Интересно какие действия проводят на диагностики? У них для каждого элемента компьютера свой стенд??? Или же все делается путем подставления других элементов компьютера и выявления не исправной.

*на монитор сигнала нет.* 

Менял видеокатры с одного ПК на другой в итоге и другой стал так пищать и нет сигнала на монитор!

Пробывал менять ОЗУ с одного на другой тоже не помогло

На одном 3 дня назад как перестал включаться вообще менял блок питания, теперь включается а на монитор сигнал не дает.

Подскажите что делать... или путь мне в комп. магазин на диагностику ???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Один короткий.
> 
> И потом череда коротких.


Череду посчитать можете?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Первый точно короткий?

----------


## komicar

Хм. блин... комп на работе остался (Посчитать завтра только

----------


## anton_dr

> Подскажите что делать... или путь мне в комп. магазин на диагностику ???


Это бы было самым оптимальным выходом.

----------


## ml27

1. Попробуйте почистить контакты ОЗУ и Видеокарты ластиком для стирания карандаша
2. Проверить нет ли вздутых конденсаторов и выгоревших элементов 
3. Проверить правильно ли подключен Блок питания (не забыть подключить P4 - четырех контактный)
4. Если не помогло несите в сервис

----------


## komicar

В общем с виду вроде не горел, конденсаторы тоже не вздутые, разъемы все правильно контакты на ОЗУ и Видео чистил. При включении пищит протяжно, и так больше 20 раз. до конца слушать терпения не хватило. 

состав ПК:
1. Материнская плата ECS C51GM-M (V1.0)
2. Видео Sapphire Radeon X1300 PCI-E 128 Mb
3. Проц хз какой, название под налетом пасты, если важно могу почистить посмотреть
4. Оперативка 512 DDR2
5. И винт sata на 120 гБ

Интересно какие действия проводят на диагностики? У них для каждого элемента компьютера свой стенд??? Или же все делается путем подставления других элементов компьютера и выявления не исправной.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

Нашел такой вот коментарии по материнской плате 

_"Можно предположить отвал северного моста с интегрированым видео - типовая неисправность для подобных матплат. При неконтакте нет инициализации СМ, поэтому на процессоре заниженное напряжение питания. После незначительной девормации контакт восстанавливается на некоторое время и питание процессора нормализуется."_ 

кстати раньше проблема была, после обычной чистки блока он не ожиданно включился! Теперь опять потух... наверно все таки дорога мне в сервисный центр

----------


## PavelA

Биос от какой фирмы знаете? Если да, то по звуковым сигналам можно определить
неисправность.

----------


## ml27

Диагностику проводят как правило поэтапно. 
1. Проверяют БП и запускают комп с POST картой, тем самым выясняется первоначальная проблема.
2. Заменяю все комплектующие по очереди, подтверждается неисправный элемент.
3. Ремонтируется или заменяется не рабочий агрегат.

Советую попробовать заменить БП на заведомо рабочий и так же другие агрегаты, если не помогло то смело в сервис.

----------


## barmaleus

Скорее всего ,т.к. как минимум один компьютер был изначально рабочим, проблемма в некачественном монтаже. Проще говоря, либо память, либо видеокарта неплотно сидят в своих разъемах, либо видеокарта не закреплена винтом. Если есть писк, это уже хорошо, как было сказано выше - каждый тип писка означает что-то достаточно конкретное, и может сразу указать на проблему.

----------


## komicar

Спасибо всем! Проблему решили. На ОЗУ залипали несколько контактов, то ли от пыли то ли конструктивная особенность так как это сразу проявилось на двух машинах! Почистили еще раз контакты жесткой щеткой, и все нормально заработало.

На счет POST карты, видел в магазине два вида, 

Один вид собери сам стоит 900 руб от "Мастер КИТ"

Второй вид не помню какой фирмы но та уже собранна и стоит 1900 р. 

В интернете читал что можно с LPT порта вытянуть информацию о плате и собрать POST карту на основе этого порта своими руками) Кто что посоветует?

----------


## ml27

POST карту лучше покупать для слота PCI, т.к. Он есть в большинстве компьютеров. LPT это уже прошлый век и на новых материнских платах его не устанавливают.

И если вы всерьез задумались о ремонте компьютеров себе и своим знакомым берите не задумываясь, а если будете пользоваться от случая к случаю, то не стоит тратить деньги (это просто мое мнение)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> На счет POST карты, видел в магазине два вида,


Самая нормальная POST-карта это http://icbook.com.ua/hardware/_ic80v5/index.html

----------


## komicar

О да, с виду карточка серьезная) Всем спасибо за советы, вопрос исчерпан! 

Модераторы, тему можно закрыть)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> О да, с виду карточка серьезная)


У меня такая на работе

----------

